#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-05
<zleap> hello
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-06
<SergioMeneses> hey hey philballew ! how are you?
<philballew> SergioMeneses, alright, just doing some spanish homework.
<philballew> how are you?
<SergioMeneses> philballew, working :)
<philballew> what do you do SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> philballew, we have to meet for working soon
<SergioMeneses> philballew, Im working as sysadmin
<philballew> SergioMeneses, that sounds fun. Yeah, wanna meet this weekend?
<Mkaysi> Activity :O
<SergioMeneses> philballew, ok I guess... I'll let you know
<Mkaysi> Hi
<SergioMeneses> Mkaysi, hey
<philballew> I can do today after 8 SergioMeneses
<philballew> thats 10 your time
<SergioMeneses> philballew, 10 or 22?
<SergioMeneses> am/pm?
<philballew> not sure. but it would be 8 pm my time here
<SergioMeneses> philballew, ok..
<philballew> SergioMeneses, when works for you
<philballew> Are you a morning person?
<SergioMeneses> philballew, I have a schedule
<philballew> SergioMeneses, We all do, but whens a good time for you?
<SergioMeneses> philballew, I think weekends
<philballew> sounds like a plan stan. Ill work on it this saturday maybe
<SergioMeneses> philballew, ok
<SergioMeneses> I have to go
<SergioMeneses> I see you later
<philballew> ight
<philballew> peace
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-07
<sagaci> JoseeAntonioR, I had pitza @ CPH 7-11
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-09
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, hey hey Ill see you tomorrow
<SergioMeneses> ?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, probably sure.
<philipballew> Im always down to play anything by ear
<SergioMeneses> :O
<philipballew> ?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, what time is it there?
<philipballew> 925
<SergioMeneses> can we start to work at 9:00 tomorrow?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, 9 my time
<philipballew> probably will be asleep on Saturday till say 12
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, jejeje
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, yeah, It's just how it is.
<philipballew> Do you have a way to text me?
<philipballew> like say a twitter dm?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, yes
<SergioMeneses> Ill send you a message by twitter
<philipballew> that way it goes to my cell, and when I am out and about, I can text you back
<philipballew> saying whats up.
<philipballew> Friday night is hard to say whats gonna happen
<philipballew> might be open
<philipballew> might not
<philipballew> Saturday afternoon might be
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, jejeje yes! for me too
<SergioMeneses> sure
<SergioMeneses> you have two hours more than me
<SergioMeneses> but it is not a big deal
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I stay up late
<philipballew> was up till 3:30 today
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I have to go! lunchtime see you later
<philipballew> ight peace
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-10
<JoseeAntonioR> sagaci: how was the pizza?
<sagaci> JoseeAntonioR: great, though I had a 45hr trip
<JoseeAntonioR> whaaaaaat?
<JoseeAntonioR> why 45h?
<sagaci> London-Copenhagen-London-Sydney, etc
<sagaci> had two pieces
<sagaci> cures the boredom temporarily
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> I had 15h only
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-11
<sagaci> JoseeAntonioR: any update on Raju (?)?
<JoseeAntonioR> sagaci: yep
<JoseeAntonioR> mind a PM?
<sagaci> sure
<coolbhavi> hey JoseeAntonioR
<coolbhavi> hey sagaci genupulas
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, coolbhavi!
<coolbhavi> JoseeAntonioR, how are you doing mate?
<JoseeAntonioR> kinda fine, tired from the weekend, what about you?
<coolbhavi> hmm UADW sessions proposed. One work item off my list :) only planning remains
<coolbhavi> JoseeAntonioR, pm?
<JoseeAntonioR> coolbhavi: sure, go ahead
<coolbhavi> C0nfus3d, namastey and welcome back!
<IAmNotThatGuy> Bangalore is good  coolbhavi :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am still drafting a mail to send :/
<coolbhavi> IAmNotThatGuy, where are you in bangalore? welcome to my hometown btw :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nagavara :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, PaoloRotolo!
<Darael> Greetings.
<PaoloRotolo> Hello JoseeAntonioR, Darael :)
<genupulas> hi coolbhavi
<genupulas> you
<genupulas> mailed me ?
<coolbhavi> nopes here full crackers
<coolbhavi> in area
<coolbhavi> not able to step out
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  ok please post it before next UDS :P
<Darael> Ooh, that's a tight deadline :P
<coolbhavi> genupulas, ll post em next week :)
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  sure ?
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  today I met ophthalmologist
<coolbhavi> genupulas, sure boss
<coolbhavi> eye problem btw?
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  Its about sitting before system for hours
<genupulas> They gonna give me some anti lens to protect highs from PC
<genupulas> coolbhavi, may be by Wednesday I am gonna hand them
<coolbhavi> genupulas, oh :( take care!
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  I think we better to continue in gtalk then ?
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  yeah more water can made me feel better but its temp relief
<coolbhavi> genupulas, its dreams time and m about to sleep :)
<genupulas> coolbhavi,  yeah good night brother
<genupulas> today also i went to college :( . i got no holiday
<genupulas> they have called to upload the marks of students
<genupulas> ok boss i am also sleepy good night coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> genupulas, night! Please sleep :) and happy diwali to you
#ubuntu-youth 2015-11-03
<waldo> Waldo has encountered a bug in the Ubunutu!
<waldo> Waldo is using Ubunutu LTS 12.04!
<waldo> Please fix bug, Ubuntu Youth!
<waldo> Waldo is counting on you@
<jpds> waldo: Best to file a bug report
<waldo> Waldo has waited long for response!
<waldo> Waldo has become enraged by this inhospitality!
<waldo> Waldo... demands blood!
 * waldo devours a flock of sheep while screaming curses against God and reality itself.
<jpds> Clearly thinks a lot about themselves
#ubuntu-youth 2018-11-09
<damuskinous> hello
